# Modesto, CA - house for rent



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

(wasn't sure where to put this...) We have FINALLY gotten my Dad's house in Modesto all fixed up and ready to rent. On the off chance that someone on here lives may be looking in Modesto, it's a 3 bedroom on a cul de sac with a fair amount of yard. Park nearby and 3 schools. We are allowing pets and kids if well behaved.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Like. I wish somebody would post an APBT-friendly house for rent within 20 miles of Lubbock, TX.


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

I hear you! Unfortunately for me, no one on these forums seems to live in BFE Modesto...


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

If I had a job in Modesto I would!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Well, at least I've _heard_ of Modesto. Lots of people are like "Lubb-wha?" LOL!


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Actually I would love to live in Modesto, what is the rent?


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

We're using a rental mgmt agency since we live in so cal - I think it's $1100 with a $300 pet deposit. We just put new laminate flooring in and just laid a new sod section on Sat! It's 3 bedrooms or 2 and a den. Has a kitchen-dining room with a bar/island and a main living room. 2 bath and the fences are a foot above standard. I think at 7 ft!!!


----------

